# Droid X dominance



## soulsiphoner (Jun 22, 2011)

I just thought it was cool how the Droid X forum always has high numbers of viewers than the other Droid series has...I actually still think the Droid X² is going to catch on and become a beast.

I'm also very interested in seeing what becomes of the Droid 3 and the Bionic. Hopefully the Bionic will have an unlocked bootloader. I have read that the D3 is indeed locked...


----------



## SyNiK4L (Jun 7, 2011)

yup DX'ers RULE!!!!! EVERYONE ELSE DROOLS lol


----------



## soulsiphoner (Jun 22, 2011)

I wonder what will dethrone the mighty X... 
So far not the X²...
Not the Charge...
Not the Incredible or Incredible 2...
Definitely not the Droid 2...

The Droid lineup is looking bad I think. Just my opinion.

Lets not mention the Photon or whatever, it just looks ugly!


----------



## jaydorsey1978 (Jun 7, 2011)

I think the DX is a great phone that has been hampered by bad stock firmware (although the .596 made it feel like Moto crammed an extra core in the 'proc)... and there's a lot of people out there that feel the same way as evidenced by the number of viewers here and at other sites that have been resources for DX owners... plus the fact that this has sort of been the home of CM4DX so that might also be drawing people in.

I think there's going to be a lot of traffic in this forum for some time to come... and I agree, the DROID franchise is looking a bit weak these days even with D3 dropping soon. If a BL unlock comes along for it, there might be an uptick but for now, it seems as though it may be the Ted McGinley handset for the family.


----------



## soulsiphoner (Jun 22, 2011)

Yeah, I feel like Motorola needs to drop their ui or unlock the devices or something. A lot of people could careless for the motoblur ui and others like sense and touchwiz... the ultimate phone will never be made I guess. With dual-core technology already out and quad-core around the corner, it's sad that our beloved dx is now considered mid-range.


----------



## IRONMatt (Jun 6, 2011)

I have to say, IMO both incredibles out perform the X. I got an inc after my X and i now own both, and both are on CM. I see sooooo much better battery life and performance on the inc than the X (partially custom kernel but that doesnt do much because i dont overclock). Also, stock inc2's are SOOOO smooth. Its better than the bolt i feel


----------



## razorloves (Jun 7, 2011)

SyNiK4L said:


> yup DX'ers RULE!!!!! EVERYONE ELSE DROOLS lol


LMAO. that was great.


----------



## BrentBlend (Jun 11, 2011)

Psh, leapfrog has better technology then Motorola. Silly fanboi's


----------



## Asharad (Jun 13, 2011)

BrentBlend said:


> Psh, leapfrog has better technology then Motorola. Silly fanboi's


Lol....


----------



## rolandct (Jun 14, 2011)

IRONMatt said:


> I have to say, IMO both incredibles out perform the X. I got an inc after my X and i now own both, and both are on CM. I see sooooo much better battery life and performance on the inc than the X (partially custom kernel but that doesnt do much because i dont overclock). Also, stock inc2's are SOOOO smooth. Its better than the bolt i feel


I have a DX running CM7 and my coworker has a DInc running it as well. In comparing those two phones I think it is personal taste (especially in terms of form factor) that is the largest determining factor. I can't tell much of a difference to be honest in terms of performance.


----------



## soulsiphoner (Jun 22, 2011)

Most all things do really come down to personal taste lol...vzw customers aren't left with many options for a "great" phone...it's sad. Look at their Galaxy S phone, the Fascinate, still on 2.1 out of box. What's up with that?


----------



## razorloves (Jun 7, 2011)

soulsiphoner said:


> Most all things do really come down to personal taste lol...vzw customers aren't left with many options for a "great" phone...it's sad. Look at their Galaxy S phone, the Fascinate, still on 2.1 out of box. What's up with that?


the fascinate has come with 2.2 for a few months now. there are also 2.3 gingerbread leaks out there.


----------



## Jordan8 (Jun 10, 2011)

Will the Droid 3 be able to use 2nd-init? I haven't read much about it, but I assume it shipped with Gingerbread? So since it doesn't have a froyo kernel to go back to... will it work?


----------



## poontab (Jun 7, 2011)

soulsiphoner said:


> ......vzw customers aren't left with many options for a "great" phone...it's sad.....


This. I'm really curious as to why Verizon's top tier devices are the other big 3's mid. Instead of a dual core G2x variant they got a single core Revolution. Instead of dual core Evo3D/Sensation variant they got single core TB/Incredible2. The only top tier devices I see are Moto's D3 & Bionic which I have no interest in if encrypted. Really dissatisfied with the selection.


----------



## PatHoge (Jun 7, 2011)

poontab said:


> This. I'm really curious as to why Verizon's top tier devices are the other big 3's mid. Instead of a dual core G2x variant they got a single core Revolution. Instead of dual core Evo3D/Sensation variant they got single core TB/Incredible2. The only top tier devices I see are Moto's D3 & Bionic which I have no interest in if encrypted. Really dissatisfied with the selection.


Yeah, Verizon really screws us over sometimes. But it sucks because they have the fastest speeds and lots of coverage so we can't leave them! Also my brother works for VZW so he'd be upset if I left haha


----------



## bretth18 (Jun 13, 2011)

verizon needs a nexus device, im sure it would bring in lots of people. But, its got to have a super AMOLED so i can have maximum nyan cat viewing pleasure:money:


----------



## soulsiphoner (Jun 22, 2011)

Yea vzw does need a nexus device if they can get that right...they might screw that up too...smh


----------



## coltzfan (Jun 6, 2011)

The X surely has come back alive thanks to 2nd-init. It has given Devs the ability to bring the roms that most of us started with onto the DX. Now we need Bugless!!!  I wish more people would give the Android Devices a try. A college try. Once I learned the basics, I will never go with anything else. Big Red needs to take the Iphone and throw it back to ATT and stick with the droid devices. And I agree....the Nexus devices need to come to Verizon!!!


----------



## VoidedSaint (Jul 11, 2011)

i just wish nexus devices quit going to GSM carriers and start branching off to CDMA, of course the supposidly released Nexus 3 will have ICS and RUMOR has it that the new nexus device will launch on all carriers, hopefully that rumor will come to light and be true.

I prefer the DX over any other Android device only because it was i believe (i may be wrong) the first to have the 4.3 inch screen, and its just very very sturdy, i like the evo lines but the evo 3d after playing with it for quite some time, the 3d effects just gave me a headache, that and i have never been a fan of HTC devices anyway.

it would be nice to see the DX unlocked, or the next Nexus device launched on either all carriers or VZW


----------



## gardobus (Jun 6, 2011)

BrentBlend said:


> Psh, leapfrog has better technology then Motorola. Silly fanboi's


 I'd love some CM7 or MIUI on the leapfrog I use for work.


bretth18 said:


> verizon needs a nexus device, im sure it would bring in lots of people. But, its got to have a super AMOLED so i can have maximum nyan cat viewing pleasure:money:


 I agree with the above statement in all aspects.


----------



## johnomaz (Jul 18, 2011)

I really wanted to drop my DX for a Thunderbolt but never did because of $$. My wife now has a TB and frankly, it made me so happy I didn't lose my DX.

I think what makes the DX such a successful device is it was one of the first 4.3" phones from motorola. It had a 1ghz processor, also one of the first. It dropped the keyboard. Everyone dove on it and were up for the challenge of cracking the bootloader and in the meantime, made ROMs with what they had. That made a large community of devs. Now that locked bootloaders are kind of given up on for cracking, new phones with locked bootloaders aren't given much of a chance. The person that ported CM7 to the DX opened up a whole new can of worms and guess what, it revived many for the DX. I think it was a matter of timing more than the phone itself.

Either way, I love my DX and it will take a really amazing phone to pry it from me.


----------



## firstEncounter (Jun 20, 2011)

"IRONMatt said:


> I have to say, IMO both incredibles out perform the X. I got an inc after my X and i now own both, and both are on CM. I see sooooo much better battery life and performance on the inc than the X (partially custom kernel but that doesnt do much because i dont overclock). Also, stock inc2's are SOOOO smooth. Its better than the bolt i feel


Battery life is a known issue on CM4DX. Put the X on .596 and try comparing them.


----------



## iBeTRiiX (Jul 16, 2011)

johnomaz said:


> I really wanted to drop my DX for a Thunderbolt but never did because of $$. My wife now has a TB and frankly, it made me so happy I didn't lose my DX.
> 
> I think what makes the DX such a successful device is it was one of the first 4.3" phones from motorola. It had a 1ghz processor, also one of the first. It dropped the keyboard. Everyone dove on it and were up for the challenge of cracking the bootloader and in the meantime, made ROMs with what they had. That made a large community of devs. Now that locked bootloaders are kind of given up on for cracking, new phones with locked bootloaders aren't given much of a chance. The person that ported CM7 to the DX opened up a whole new can of worms and guess what, it revived many for the DX. I think it was a matter of timing more than the phone itself.
> 
> Either way, I love my DX and it will take a really amazing phone to pry it from me.


Yeah with the constant reboots and the fact that the only thing the TB really has is a 4g. Id say it was smart staying with DX haha but what do you think about the Bionic?


----------



## soulsiphoner (Jun 22, 2011)

I'm definitely sticking with my X. The X² may snag me after the devs start making more progress on it as far as roms. The X² in my opinion has huge potential just like the first X.


----------



## iNfAMOUS702 (Jun 21, 2011)

iBeTRiiX said:


> Yeah with the constant reboots and the fact that the only thing the TB really has is a 4g. Id say it was smart staying with DX haha but what do you think about the Bionic?


Never had reboot issues on my tbolt...MIUI on my incredible outperformed my DX all the time...the dev support for the tbolt is larger than the DX...CM4DX is nice but battery life is terrible AND you still can't run custom kernels..

Sent from my ThunderBolt using Tapatalk


----------



## soulsiphoner (Jun 22, 2011)

"iNfAMOUS702 said:


> Never had reboot issues on my tbolt...MIUI on my incredible outperformed my DX all the time...the dev support for the tbolt is larger than the DX...CM4DX is nice but battery life is terrible AND you still can't run custom kernels..
> 
> Sent from my ThunderBolt using Tapatalk


Battery life isn't an issue for me after build #19 or so and proper calibration ...


----------



## nimerix (Jul 11, 2011)

soulsiphoner said:


> Battery life isn't an issue for me after build #19 or so and proper calibration ...


Care to expand a bit?


----------



## razorloves (Jun 7, 2011)

"nimerix said:


> Care to expand a bit?


Look in the cm4dx thread. There are a bazillion posts about battery calibration. Lol.


----------



## DRTMI (Jun 18, 2011)

"nimerix said:


> Care to expand a bit?


I'm on nightly 34 and am over 11 hours at 48% battery. I use Android o/c but only use it to u/v 
300 17 
500 30 
800 40 
1000 48
I have not experienced terrible battery life while on CM, maybe not quite as good as apex rc2 but not much. It also got better after a few days, after it settled in.

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## BMc08GT (Jun 23, 2011)

I am on nightly 34 as well and just got 16.5 hours off battery( 96% down to 35%) [roughly 3.7%/hour discharge rate] with 2 hours screen time. I use quickclock advanced with custom settings: 
300 14
475 28
650 34
800 39

still is smooth as butter, no lag at all, no lockups or random reboots and stays quite cool too now that it's all smoothed out.


----------



## unkleduke (Jun 15, 2011)

There just doesn't seem to be a device from VZ that is worth an upgrade from the DX right now. They have dual core devices and LTE devices, but I won't upgrade until there is a device with both. I'm interested in the Bionic, but I'll hold out hope for a stock Android device. I despise all OEM frameworks!


----------



## Flipfreak (Jun 22, 2011)

unkleduke said:


> There just doesn't seem to be a device from VZ that is worth an upgrade from the DX right now. They have dual core devices and LTE devices, but I won't upgrade until there is a device with both. I'm interested in the Bionic, but I'll hold out hope for a stock Android device. I despise all OEM frameworks!


I have a feeling many DXers will upgrade to the Bionic. I am very interested in that device myself. Nothing up to this point (since i got my X) has made me extremely excited to try it out except for the Bionic. Maybe its the fact that they have been really secretive about it...


----------



## gardobus (Jun 6, 2011)

The Bionic seems great since it is 4G, Motorola built, Dual Core, 1gb of Ram, nice cameras, etc but if it is locked, no thanks. It took us over a year to get to the point where we could have full roms like CM7 and MIUI. Even now we can't boot straight to recovery from phone-off or replace kernels. I love my X's hardware but I don't want to deal with this again. If the Bionic becomes unlockable, I'll get it. If not, I'll wait for something that will unlock like a Samsung or something. I prefer Moto because of the hardware quality but I'll give that up for software freedom.

My upgrade isn't until March so I have plenty of time to see what happens. Hopefully by then there is an unlockable Moto phone (or dare I say it... a vanilla phone!?). If not, I'll be looking at Samsung and then HTC/LG.


----------



## VoidedSaint (Jul 11, 2011)

i just hope the bionic doesnt feature the ugly qHD display...
i wouldnt get the bionic myself if its locked, only because why would i want dual core 4G? when 4G wont be in my area until 2013?
i can just get the D3 or X2(not likely) 
but i would rather go with a beautiful screen display like samsung, or even LG, does anyone know what the screen is on the LG? its gorgeous in person


----------



## Flipfreak (Jun 22, 2011)

VoidedSaint said:


> i just hope the bionic doesnt feature the ugly qHD display...
> i wouldnt get the bionic myself if its locked, only because why would i want dual core 4G? when 4G wont be in my area until 2013?
> i can just get the D3 or X2(not likely)
> but i would rather go with a beautiful screen display like samsung, or even LG, does anyone know what the screen is on the LG? its gorgeous in person


LG Revolution? I know for sure its not Super AMOLED. This site says TFT WVGA? Not sure what that means though.
But yeah, I live in Louisville, KY and we just got LTE  I'm VERY interested in upgrading to a 4g phone now.


----------



## INt_Rnd_Pooka (Jun 7, 2011)

Can we get Moto internal hardware, HTC bootloader, and Samsung display on one phone? That's not too much to ask, right?


----------



## abqnm (Jul 3, 2011)

The Bionic definitely looks to be the next big hit. I see the DX2 as going the way the Droid 2 did... It is still a great phone and gets support, but does not have quite the following of the X. I will likely end up with a Bionic, but only after it has been rooted will I buy it. Have too many apps that require root to live without it. I don't mind the screen on the X2 that much, especially since it is great outdoors. I do have to say the Samsung screens are amazing though. I really hope the Bionic doesn't disappoint with regard to gaining root or even being unlocked, as I really like Moto androids. I would reluctantly get a GSII if the Bionic is a huge failure.


----------



## gardobus (Jun 6, 2011)

The X2 isn't different enough from an X. Besides HDMI mirroring and a higher res (but pentile) screen, the only other addition is dual core. My X never feels slow or low res to me so that isn't enough incentive to upgrade.


----------



## INt_Rnd_Pooka (Jun 7, 2011)

"gardobus said:



> The X2 isn't different enough from an X. Besides HDMI mirroring and a higher res (but pentile) screen, the only other addition is dual core. My X never feels slow or low res to me so that isn't enough incentive to upgrade.


Without a doubt. That's like buying the exact same car with a half liter larger engine and a dvd player.


----------



## abqnm (Jul 3, 2011)

INt_Rnd_Pooka said:


> Without a doubt. That's like buying the exact same car with a half liter larger engine and a dvd player.


While there are people out there who do that, I have to agree. I do not believe that the X2 was made as an upgrade option to appeal to original DX owners. The phone is enough of a change to bring new buyers to the highly successful device line by building on the reputation of its predecessor and adding key features that people hear about and decide they need, like dual core. Sure an extra core is nice, but it is not essential right now as most applications do not really take full advantage of it. It is just a Droid X with a few fancy buzz words added.

That said, the Bionic is definitely targeted toward the Droid X owners as well as the mass market. The Bionic is the clear logical step up from the more than capable original X.


----------



## Framework43 (Jun 21, 2011)

So excited for Bionic ^_^
I hope Rootzwiki will give me one with the Developers Program.
You guys are amazing supporters and have made the Droid X the most viewed subforum!


----------



## INt_Rnd_Pooka (Jun 7, 2011)

Very interested in the Bionic myself. By the time my 2 years is up, it will be very much close to EOL. This is ok by me, as it will have had at least a year of people messing with it and laying all the groundwork  of course, by then I'll want the NEXT biggest baddest device. Glad I didn't go with the Tbolt when I got my X, though.


----------



## BrutalSauce (Jun 7, 2011)

INt_Rnd_Pooka said:


> Without a doubt. That's like buying the exact same car with a half liter larger engine and a dvd player.


That half liter can make a huge difference haha well more of a difference would be if its a single cam upgraded to a dual over head cam car like a honda civic going from 106 hp to 186 hp same displacement all thats different is that it has another cam. So it can be a huge difference


----------



## soulsiphoner (Jun 22, 2011)

Just wanted to say thanks for all of the intellegent inputs on this topic. I have to agree that at this point there doesn't seem to be any device worth upgrading to from the X...sadly not even the droid 3 imo...


----------



## soulsiphoner (Jun 22, 2011)

It's good to know that Kejar31 will be doing some more dev work on the X! A new Gummy Rom should be the sweetness. Just don't complain to the guy about battery life please. From what I understand he doesn't like people complaining about it.


----------

